# LHD or RHD



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Can anyone help? do they make RHD Arto & Flair

Rusty


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Recently advertised on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAT-ARTO-MOT...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes?hash=item19b88c7e4a

and Hymer UK have one for sale

http://www.hymeruk.com/motorhomes/used/911_Niesmann---Bischoff-Arto-ARTO-69P-2.8-used-motorhome.aspx


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Rusty,

they certainly do. I have a RHD Flair and I have seen many RHD Artos

During 2009 model year, N+B didn't make any RHD Flairs and they were dropped from the Brochure - may have been due to the lack of having a UK dealer, who knows. Anyway the 2010 models are available in RHD or LHD


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------

